# Anybody know what this is?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this in a box of train tools that I bought from Jim Francis's estate. Anybody know what it is...or what it's used for?

It's clearly some kind of devise that is intended to clamp onto a round item...like a wheel. Each of the four sides has a stepped ground notch to hold a circular shaped object. The diameter of the circular "notch" is different on all sides. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/IMAG1864.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mikereilley/IMAG1863.jpg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilley said:


> I found this in a box of train tools that I bought from Jim Francis's estate. Anybody know what it is...or what it's used for?
> 
> It's clearly some kind of devise that is intended to clamp onto a round item...like a wheel. Each of the four sides has a stepped ground notch to hold a circular shaped object. The diameter of the circular "notch" is different on all sides.
> 
> ...


Could it possibly be some kind of a "quartering" fixture for drivers? Interesting tool.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks to me as either a coin vise or maybe watches.
I could see a hobbyist using it as a milling vise to hold wheels.

I'm saddened to hear of his 'estate' I didn't know he passed.
John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks to me to be some sort of "gauging" tool.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

$14.35 from Micromark;

http://www.micromark.com/Micro-Vise-for-Round-Objects-1and2-1-3and8-Inch-Dia-Capacity,7762.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like all 4 "sides" are identical, is that right?

If there was not a bevel on the edges, it might look like a tool to tighten or loosen things that have 2 notches spaced apart, like the screws that have 2 round holes.

But it looks like something to keep things apart, but not quite a "press".

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Each side has two different spaced notches so it will hold 8 different diameters, or least get closer to the desired diameter of the object to be held.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://ie.picclick.com/Watch-case-h...table-watchmakers-vice-tool-300723623141.html


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes being retired isn't good. I musta spend an hour trying to find that thing in the MicroMark catalog...never found it. Post it here...poof...an answer. 
Thanks....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you don't use it, I'll buy it off you Mike, I dabble in watches... really I fix the little stuff myself.

Greg


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikey,

Greg will use it to hold his Cigars.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

livesteam53 said:


> Mikey,
> 
> Greg will use it to hold his Cigars.


Micro cigars? Or that long 4 hour one? LOL

I love a good cigar from time to time too. And Greg does have some really nice ones listed on his website if you're so inclined!


----------

